# Lego Proxy Manta



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

This model was the product of two days of searching through old lego boxes due to my determination to use a manta in an apocalypse game without paying for a FW one. I posted this in the strangest proxied model thread but after looking at it again I saw that I'd posted an old + not to scale one I made before this one. This ones a bit more colour coordinated than the original and obviously more to scale. Hope you enjoy 










The only thing I'm not really happy with is the wings as I can't find any curvy bits to resemble the curve of the real manta. 

Unfortunately I dropped this while moving it, so it's now lying in big chunks ready to be refitted when I'm bored enough.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Ummm.... I'm not sure what to say. But nice creativity, and way to avoid paying retail!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah....how much retail? Is it over a grand? Can't remember, waaaaaaaay to much money to splash anyway.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I've seen tin-can dreadnaughts, Id play against it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Id shoot it with a Vampire Hunter or 3. :victory:

lol that is pretty cool man,and if it gets destroyed just drop it on the table what ever parts hit a unit, that unit dies >=D


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

At least your 'weapon destroyed' results are easy to show...


----------



## Pukka (Jun 19, 2009)

How long did that take you to build?


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

The first one I did took me about 3 days( quite a few hours every day) to make as I kept changing the bits to use and had to find them in the first place. When I went back to remodel it, I knew what to use so it only took a day to rustle through four boxes of lego and lay them out and then about 6 hours the next day to fit together.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nicely done.. maybe you can use the large long wings on the sides to make it curve a bit. the 30 degree ones, compared to 45 degre ones at the middle... that should give it a bit of a curvy shape.

+rep for awesomeness.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

holy crap +rep


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

haha, you have waay too much time on your hands...

excellent job tho! +rep


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

:laugh: made me laugh i wouldn't mind you using it until you get the real thing


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Good effort. I wonder how they would react if you took that to Nottingham... :aggressive: You can purchase my Manta when it is finished...:wink: (whenever that will be)


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow just wow. Any idea how many bricks that is in total? Dont go counting them just for me tho. +rep anyway.


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

as a famous panda once said

"there is no price for awesomeness"

(come on you MUST have seen kung-fu panda....)


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats awesome dude, well done!


----------

